# Solved: refilling ink cartridges



## Beetsco (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought a Lexmark X4650 without knowing about the difficulties of refilling the cartridges. I contacted The Printer Ink Warehouse and they gave me the info. on the difference between the 36, 37 and 36A and 37A cartridges. The "A's" are refillable. I guess Lexmark has caught onto us refillers. Anyway, I'm going to break down and buy a set of new refillable ones, because, of course, the printer came with the returnable-not-refillable-ones. I have used ink from http://www.ink-refills-ink.com/ for several years and am very pleased with their products and extremely pleased with their customer service and support.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I found that re-filled cartridges do a terrible job with printing, yes, on a Lexmark.
I had 2 Lexmarks but I will never buy that brand again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I fooled around with reinked cartridges and refilled laser cartridges. I found that I had more problems than it was worth and decided to stick with the OEM stuff and just shop for the best prices.


----------

